

Making Your First Google Chrome Extension - Tutorialzine
http://tutorialzine.com/2010/06/making-first-chrome-extension/

======
mcantelon
It's very helpful, when learning how Chrome Extensions work, to download
existing extensions, find where on your OS they are stored, then check out
their code.

~~~
hassenben
Except when they are Google extensions and the JS is obfuscated + compressed +
encoded and therefore completely useless.

------
ulf
When you compare this with the much more complicated process in Firefox you
cannot help but congratulate the Google guys for making this happen. Well
done!

~~~
csomar
No comparison between both. Can I change the URL bar in Google Chrome and add
an icon or something to it? No! Can I change the refresh button to something
else, add new functionality to the start page? No!

Google Chrome Extensions are just simple HTML5 apps in a small screen, that
you access them through clicking an icon. So they can't be complicated. In
Firefox it's a different thing, you have access to the whole browser and you
can change anything. You can even integrate "DLL (C code)".

~~~
tomjen3
Maybe not, but on the other hand you can do more than your comment hint at.

I should know, I currently run both Adblock and Flashblock.

~~~
csomar
That's because Extensions can be GreaseMonkey Scripts, so they can change a
page (or a specific page) HTML.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
Chrome Extensions could alter/add page content before they integrated the
ability to run GreaseMonkey Scripts.

